# grrreat wall



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Would love to get a product like these

http://shop.grrreatwall.com

but bet the shipping to the UK would be ridiculously high. would allow my rats especially to have more time out of their cage as could set it up in any room without having to worry too much about if the whole room was rat proof. have tried wire pens before with gerbils and hamsters and they soon managed to escape either by climbing out or squeezing between gaps where wires had bent or broke. theres some wire runs in the pets shops around here but the gaps between the wires are huge - the boys would just walk straight out! has anyone got any runs they would recommend?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, they look great! o:

I haven't really got any advice, sorry. I own a Rodent Playpen from [email protected] - but the Gerbils always need to be supervised in it, as they easily climb up the bars.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

IrishSetter said:


> Wow, they look great! o:
> 
> I haven't really got any advice, sorry. I own a Rodent Playpen from [email protected] - but the Gerbils always need to be supervised in it, as they easily climb up the bars.


yea was the same with mine. soon gave up using it as spent more time trying to put them back in it than they spent inside it! clever little critters. have seen somewhere about taping cardboard boxes together for a similar idea but seems pointless - they would soon chew through surely?!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I use the hallway and/or my bed. I used to have an animal playpen made of Correx. It became cumbersome to use, and the rats could jump the 2 foot so we gave up lol


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

i know this sounds really simple but it looks like a paddling pool the ones where you fill them with water to hold out the sides, if you were to put some poles attached in places around a paddling pool like this would it not have the same effect and they are not that exspencive. you can tell me i'm nuts if you like but its what i would use iff i needed one, :blink:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ANIMAL-FUN-...f=sr_1_5?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1303153911&sr=1-5

this is the sort i mean.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

miniloo said:


> i know this sounds really simple but it looks like a paddling pool the ones where you fill them with water to hold out the sides, if you were to put some poles attached in places around a paddling pool like this would it not have the same effect and they are not that exspencive. you can tell me i'm nuts if you like but its what i would use iff i needed one, :blink:
> ANIMAL FUN SNAP SET POOL 5ft x 10ft [Toy]: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games
> 
> this is the sort i mean.


oooh something like that hadnt even crossed my mind, does look very similar. thanks :001_smile:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

They're only 2' tall and I don't know about other peoples rats, but my girls would be out of there in seconds. You can make a play pen out of correx. You just tape it together using duct tape, and leave a small gap between each piece to act like a hinge so it can be packed away when not in use.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Snippet said:


> They're only 2' tall and I don't know about other peoples rats, but my girls would be out of there in seconds. You can make a play pen out of correx. You just tape it together using duct tape, and leave a small gap between each piece to act like a hinge so it can be packed away when not in use.


mine arent big ones for jumping (yet) but are able to climb up things so easy. they have discovered they can climb the laundry basket when I let them free range and they were exploring the moutain of laundry last night :lol: must have seemed like everest to them! :lol: will have a look at this correx stuff....


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Snippet said:


> They're only 2' tall and I don't know about other peoples rats, but my girls would be out of there in seconds. You can make a play pen out of correx. You just tape it together using duct tape, and leave a small gap between each piece to act like a hinge so it can be packed away when not in use.


As said my boys jumped out of the correx one


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> As said my boys jumped out of the correx one


But you can get different heights. I've seen 3'X2' sheets of correx which would be good for making playpens for rats that can jump more then 2'


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

wheres the best place to get correx from?


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

manic rose said:


> wheres the best place to get correx from?


I got mine from MDP Supplies | Sign Vinyl - Corrugated Plastic (Correx)

I still use it for lots of other things, blocking off dangerous areas, bedding catcher round the base of one cage etc


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Probably ebay. You can get a pack of 10 3'x2' sheets for £20.

link


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks for the links  shopping time!


----------

